# startx is missing



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

hi

I've installed x11/kde-lite/ from ports on freeBSD 8.1 Release, but cannot start using startx:
	
	



```
# startx
startx: Command not found.
```

x11/xorg is already installed.
What's missing?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 12, 2010)

See if it is there:
`% ls /usr/local/bin/startx`

Regenerate the command database:
`% rehash`


----------



## phoenix (Sep 12, 2010)

KDE is an X client, it only depends on the X client libraries, it doesn't depend on an X server.  You still need to install the x11/xorg-server port.

This is due to the networked nature of X.  You can install X apps on systems without an X server, run them, and have the output appear on remote systems that only have the X server installed, no X apps.

If you have installed the xorg-server port, then it may be simply that the shell hasn't rehashed the binaries in the $PATH.  (See post above, and search the forums for *csh rehash* for more info.)


----------



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

I've installed x11-servers/xorg-server from ports, but still doesn't work:
	
	



```
# ls /usr/local/bin/startx
ls: /usr/local/bin/startx: No such file or directory
# rehash
# ls /usr/local/bin/startx
ls: /usr/local/bin/startx: No such file or directory
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2010)

To run X, you need the whole xorg: /usr/ports/x11/xorg.  Some window managers don't depend on xorg explicitly, possibly because they might also be used with XFree86.  xfce4 is like that.

Anyway, install xorg.  There's also x11/xorg-minimal, which I have not tried.


----------



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

/usr/ports/x11/xorg is already installed.


----------



## ccc (Sep 12, 2010)

I've deinstalled /usr/ports/x11/xorg, installed again and now it seems to work.


----------

